# Any small wristed people wear Monsters/how big would you go?



## tissotgirl

Somehow I've been bitten by the Seiko Monster bug. I really don't know how this happened since I used to think they were the ugliest things around, but here I am, ogling them in multiple tabs. My issue is that I only have 6 inch wrists and won't be able to try a Monster on before I order it. I have a 40mm Jackson PAM homage that I wear & feel comfortable in, but is the Monster going to be too big on me? Do any small wristed people or ladies have any pictures of them wearing a Monster that they could share? And ladies, how big is too big for you, personally?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## GinGinD

39mm is pretty much it for me, at least right now. I also have a 6" wrist. Wrist shape and the way the watch wears can be factors as well.

I'd be hesitatant to buy a watch I hadn't first tried on if I had doubts about the size. Unless, they have a really good return policy.

Jeannie


----------



## banks504

My 5.5" wrists can't handle anything lug to lug that's over 45mm. I like the monster as well, if for no other reason than it's a way to add some quality color to my collection without spending a lot. But alas, it is not to be.

If you're looking for a diver the new Oris Aquis comes in a 36mm size.


----------



## Ames

My wife has small wrists and wears a Bell & Ross. She just got a pretty big watch today I'll post pics of.


----------



## tissotgirl

Those are nice, I wish my husband would wear watches I like.  Hmm. I really don't know what to do. Perhaps I could get a Monster & if it's too big for me I could give it to my husband. And learn how to mod it. I'd *really* like to learn to do that.


----------



## Ames

I have a monster. I'll ask my wife to take a pic with it on.


----------



## coastcat

It's the lug-to-lug measurement and case shape that determines wearability, IMO. For the heck of it, I tried on an Orange Monster at a GTG, and it looked and felt just fine! That was a weird discovery, but at least it's not as potentially damaging to my finances as the discovery that the 43mm Bremont MBII fits _perfectly_ on my 6" wrist. (MUST. BUY. SOON. DROOL.)

The saleswoman at the AD dared me to try on the 49mm Oris Regulateur Der Meistertaucher, and we were both highly amused that it fit and didn't look nearly as ridiculous as we thought it would! It was silly, yes, but not utterly so.

Looks like we're having another DC/Baltimore GTG in a couple weeks, and I'll try to remember to take a wrist shot. I don't think it's legal to hold a watch GTG unless the collection on the table includes at least one Seiko Monster and two Rolex Subs.


----------



## bigbluenation

there are some seiko 5 models that look very similar to the monsters that are a little bit smaller. 42mm vs 45mm for the monsters. I don't know if that would be small enough for you or not, or if you would even like them, but here are a couple of pics.
snzf45k1
















snzf49k1
















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tissotgirl

Thank you everyone for your replies. I do REALLY like the SNZF45K1 that bigbluenation posted above & the lug to lug on that is only 42.5mm so that might be an excellent idea! Just for kicks I took these pics of my watch who-shall-not-be-named, it's 40mm w/o crown and is 50mm lug to lug. (please overlook the electrical tape, I do not know how to use photobucket) I wouldn't want to go any bigger on the lug to lug but I'm comfortable with the size.



















I work with a Dr who, every time I wear this one, asks why I'm wearing my husbands' watch. I get a kick out of that. 

Please continue to enable me with more Monster pictures!

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

I do not have the monster and have never tried one on. It seems to me it is borderline in size for a small wrist however I have seen a couple posts where 6.25" wrists do OK. It appears it has short lugs which have a much better chance of fitting well. It is an iconic watch worth a shot. Find one with a good return policy and go for it. I was looking at them too,but mainly cause i wanted a mod with a wavy SMP style wavy dial, but those aren't available anymore so I have shifted to lusting for the Reactor Fallout Mid size and/or Momentum M1 wave. Yeah and/or! Ifyou get the monster and like it, I might change my mind too! Let us know. You can always get a seiko 5 if it doesn't work out, but shoot for the monster first.

Poster mentioned monster looked OK on 6.25 wrist but no pic.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alternative-seiko-monster-613495.html


----------



## tissotgirl

I think you're right, I think I should get it, try it, and go from there. At least if it's too big I will KNOW that, I can return it and can stop ogling them. Dratted enablers!  

PS - I read in another thread while I was researching/admiring Neos that some husbands here have gotten a new watch & told their wives that it was an old one with a new strap. I am borrowing this.


----------



## Ames

My wife took a few pics of one of my watches.


----------



## MicheleB

That definitely works IMHO! What size is her wrist? Now ya got me thinking about one!


----------



## Ames

6"


----------



## tissotgirl

Thank you SO much for those pictures. I think that looks great on her and my wrist is 6 inches too. That definitely made up my mind to order one. Worst case scenario, it looks silly or is uncomfortable I can return it. Best case, it looks as good on me as it does on your wife.

Oh, I've decided to go with the SNZF45K1 because I am just drawn to the face on it. This way if I do like it I can always get a Monster when the new ones come out. 

Kim


----------



## Popoki Nui

Just an observation (from experience, FWIW): over the years, I've found that although a watch may feel a little too large at first, you quickly get used to it and it soon feels (and looks) quite normal. 


~Sherry.


----------



## catgois

Ames, thanks for sharing those pictures! The size totally works, but I still find monsters to be the ugliest watches ever (sorry). However, if you love it, Kim, go for it!!

In my opinion, Monsters:Watches :: Keens:Shoes =P


----------



## MicheleB

Popoki Nui said:


> Just an observation (from experience, FWIW): over the years, I've found that although a watch may feel a little too large at first, you quickly get used to it and it soon feels (and looks) quite normal.
> 
> ~Sherry.


ENABLERS UNITE!


----------



## MicheleB

banks504 said:


> My 5.5" wrists can't handle anything lug to lug that's over 45mm. I like the monster as well, if for no other reason than it's a way to add some quality color to my collection without spending a lot. But alas, it is not to be.
> 
> If you're looking for a diver the new Oris Aquis comes in a 36mm size.


I saw this watch a few days ago in person. It is a great looking watch and screams classy diver and has a different look. You could wear it with anything.


----------



## Cat91

My wrists are about 6 1/2-3/4, and I wear either a Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso 976 or an RGM Ref. 300. I was able to pull off the 300 without problems, though it looked a little big when I wore it with a suit for work.

The 300 is 42", and when I started wearing the 976 I got questions from friends about "what happened to that huge diver's watch you were wearing?" Oddly enough, even though JLC advertises the 976 as "resolutely masculine" everyone who sees it asks me why I've changed back to wearing womens' watches now....(giggle)


----------



## MicheleB

Would love to see wrist shots of the Jaeger and RGM.


----------



## tissotgirl

It finally arrived today! No unboxing pictures because I am far too impatient for that but here it is on my 6 inch wrist.




























I like it, it's smaller than my MM homage but is considerably heavier. I definitely know it's there The lume is by far the brightest out of any of my watches, not sure how long lasting it is since I've only had it for an hour. Adjusting the bracelet was easy & I didn't even need to take all the removable links out. So far it's keeping good time but I'll keep an eye on that.

And my husband came out to the garage to watch me adjust the bracelet. I folded up a towel to work on, got the O ring puller to poke with, the small rubber mallet to nudge the O ring puller with, the needle nosed pliers and the smallest flathead screwdriver. He was rather horrified by my McGyvering & suggested I order the proper tools. )

So a big thank you to all the enablers who helped me out with pictures and advice. I don't see this leaving my wrist for a while!

Kim


----------



## banks504

Looks awesome! I wish I could pull that one off, I really like the big bezel and short hour hand.


----------



## MicheleB

I've been waiting! 

Yep that works girlfriend! I keep looking at the other monsters on sale, but the white dial is da bomb for me. 

It is tall but we knew that so don't wear tight long sleeves. The lugs are short so it doesn't overhang as far as I can tell. 

Perfect! 

So now my dilemma is this one or the snow monster?


----------



## tissotgirl

Thanks Michele! I tinkered with the bracelet all day today & couldn't get it to fit comfortably so I put the Neo on my custom MM strap & it's much better. It also seems to look smaller. The lugs don't overhang but if it were any bigger they would. More enabling pictures!



















I think you should probably get one of each! 

Kim


----------



## MicheleB

Yep that band makes a significant difference and I think it looks better and if more comfortable terrific! La La La I can't hear you...I am not listening....oh OK. I think I am going with the same model since the Snow monster is double the price just for a mod and much more for the LE itself. That dial just pops! I thought I was sold on the cracked ice band below, but that MM strap of your's looks great! What is that?


----------



## tissotgirl

I really like the snow monster too, I love that blue. Thanks for the compliment on the strap. It came from Peter at gunnystraps, he was great to work with & the strap is excellent. Highly recommended. 

Kim


----------



## jimshockz

MicheleB said:


> Yep that band makes a significant difference and I think it looks better and if more comfortable terrific! La La La I can't hear you...I am not listening....oh OK. I think I am going with the same model since the Snow monster is double the price just for a mod and much more for the LE itself. That dial just pops! I thought I was sold on the cracked ice band below, but that MM strap of your's looks great! What is that?


I prefer leather straps to any other ,especially when out doors the strap breathes vs accumulating body sweat ,leather all day.:-!

-JS


----------



## MicheleB

jimshockz said:


> I prefer leather straps to any other ,especially when out doors the strap breathes vs accumulating body sweat ,leather all day.:-!
> 
> -JS


Good point!


----------



## Popoki Nui

tissotgirl said:


> Thanks Michele! I tinkered with the bracelet all day today & couldn't get it to fit comfortably so I put the Neo on my custom MM strap & it's much better. It also seems to look smaller. The lugs don't overhang but if it were any bigger they would. More enabling pictures!


 Looks great!!! :-!

~Sherry.


----------



## t.bone

nice watch!! looks awesome on u!


----------

